# Name that Fatty!  Frankenfatty, Smokezilla, Smokesquatch? Lots of pics!!



## worktogthr (Jun 9, 2016)

I needed an outrageous idea for a BBQ contest on another website so  my wheels started turning. My obsession with all things BBQ has led me to a freezer overflowing with vacuum packed projects and experiments and I decided to combine them into one monster of a fatty.

So here are the cast of characters, all homemade/cured/smoked/processed, etc.

Smoked Maple brined pork loin (1/4 lb.)
Smoked roast beef (1/4 lb.)
Home cured and smoked ham (1/4 lb.)
Smoked Brisket (1/4 lb.)
Smoked Tri tip (1/4 lb.)
Smoked Pulled Pork (1/4 lb.)
Smoked Pulled Chicken (1/4 lb.)
Smoked Pulled Lamb (1/4 lb.)
Home cured and smoked Chopped Pastrami (1/4 lb.)
Homemade and smoked Texas Hot Link (2 -1/4 lb. links)
Homemade and smokedKielbasa (1- 1/2 lb link)
Smoked Baby Backs (deboned) (half rack)
Smoked Irish Gouda Cheese
Homemade pork breakfast sausage (4lb.)
All wrapped up in home cured and smoked bacon (1.5 lb.)

*All amounts are estimates and I am guessing I added a little more than mentioned above.

The cast of characters waiting for their chance to participate:













IMG_0156.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Spread out the sausage in a huge ziploc bag:













IMG_0157.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Very gingerly cut the bag and flopped the mass of sausage onto some parchment paper:













IMG_0158.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Then, the assembly begins:













IMG_0159.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0160.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0161.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0162.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0163.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0164.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0165.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0166.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0167.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0168.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0169.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0170.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0171.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Wrap it up in some saran wrap to shape it a bit better:













IMG_0172.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Got the Weber 26 set up to cook at about 300













IMG_0173.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Wrapped it up and stuck it in the freezer for about 20 minutes to firm it up a bit!













IMG_0174.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Then, I gave it a bacon drape as opposed to a weave.  I am not a big fan of the under pieces of bacon that stay flobbity.













IMG_0175.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0176.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0177.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






And into the smoke it goes on a rack for easy transport.  This thing probably weighed 10-15 pounds.  Used a combination of hickory and cherry chunks.













IMG_0300.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0301.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0302.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0303.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Some cooking shots:













IMG_0304.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0305.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0306.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






My atkins diet dinner since I couldn't cram it  all in the fatty hahaha













IMG_0307.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0308.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Took it to 155 IT:













IMG_0309.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0310.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






And now a long rest on the counter...the anticipation was killing me:













IMG_0311.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0312.jpg



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0313.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Bacon was a little darker than I would have liked but it tasted good.

After what seemed like forever, I sliced it up:













IMG_0315.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0316.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0317.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0318.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0319.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0320.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0321.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0322.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0323.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0324.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0325.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0326.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016


















IMG_0327.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 9, 2016






Believe it or not, it actually tasted really good.  I was worried about it being too salty but that wasn't the case.  This was a lot of fun and my friends on Facebook are having a great time trying to get the naming rights hahaha

Well thanks for looking!

-Chris


----------



## chad e (Jun 9, 2016)

Flobbity...LMAO. 
Love the Frankenstein idea


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2016)

That my friend is an absolute masterpiece!

First of all wrapping it up & keeping it together deserves Points!

The bacon looks perfectly done. 

It's just awesome!

Great job, Chris!

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 9, 2016)

Chad E said:


> Flobbity...LMAO.
> Love the Frankenstein idea


hahaha thanks so much!  Flobbity is the best way I can describe it!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That my friend is an absolute masterpiece!
> 
> First of all wrapping it up & keeping it together deserves Points!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Al!  That means a lot coming from a fatty master such as yourself.  Hahaha rolling it and reshaping was definitely the hardest part.  The two sausages were originally under the the ribs and they some how got shifted in the shaping process.


----------



## donr (Jun 9, 2016)

I would name it Nigel.  Or Meatapalooza.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 9, 2016)

donr said:


> I would name it Nigel.  Or Meatapalooza.


Hahah meatapalooza... I like that!


----------



## eatmypork (Jun 9, 2016)

Looks wonderful! Bacon wrapped heart attack [emoji]128514[/emoji]


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 9, 2016)

EatMyPork said:


> Looks wonderful! Bacon wrapped heart attack [emoji]128514[/emoji]



Hahaha I should have put a disclaimer:  to be eaten in moderation haha


----------



## eatmypork (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah but I would have still put down a nice chunk


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 9, 2016)

EatMyPork said:


> Yeah but I would have still put down a nice chunk



I packed myself a nice chunk for lunch haha.  It might be a very unproductive afternoon at work.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Omfg! This looks awesome!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 10, 2016)

appwsmsmkr1 said:


> Omfg! This looks awesome!



Hahaha thanks!  Today is the first day I will actually be eating a whole piece!  Packed it in my lunch!


----------



## jp61 (Jun 10, 2016)

KSI Fatty

Kitchen Sink Included Fatty


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 10, 2016)

Had a nice light lunch today...













IMG_0332.JPG



__ worktogthr
__ Jun 10, 2016


----------



## eatmypork (Jun 10, 2016)

There goes the rest of the day![emoji]128514[/emoji]
How's it taste the next day?


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 11, 2016)

EatMyPork said:


> There goes the rest of the day![emoji]128514[/emoji]
> How's it taste the next day?



Taste great the next day.  Would definitely make a good sandwich on some panini bread!


----------



## choky27 (Jun 11, 2016)

I think I gained a pound of weight just looking at your pictures, awesome looking.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 12, 2016)

choky27 said:


> I think I gained a pound of weight just looking at your pictures, awesome looking.



Hahah thanks!!! I have eaten two pieces over the last few days and I might have to move up a waist size


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 12, 2016)

WT, That thing is a absolute monster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 12, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> WT, That thing is a absolute monster !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:points:


Thanks so much for the points!! I had a lot of fun making this!


----------



## disco (Jun 17, 2016)

Major Meat Meal, Mate!

Points

Disco


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 17, 2016)

Disco said:


> Major Meat Meal, Mate!
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco



Thanks so much for the points Disco!.  My sister coined it, "Meat Your Maker"


----------



## rogan (Jun 19, 2016)

I've been defrosting my stuff all weekend to make my fatty tomorrow for supper. I was thinking of adding hotdogs for "extra protein", but this post has me rethinking. Go big and then go back to work on Tuesday. That looks amazingly delicious. Thank-you for the picture journey.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 20, 2016)

rogan said:


> I've been defrosting my stuff all weekend to make my fatty tomorrow for supper. I was thinking of adding hotdogs for "extra protein", but this post has me rethinking. Go big and then go back to work on Tuesday. That looks amazingly delicious. Thank-you for the picture journey.


Thanks so much for the kind words.  That is the best part of Fatties.  The possibilities are endless!


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 1, 2016)

Points for a mind blown away!


----------



## worktogthr (Jul 1, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> Points for a mind blown away!



Hahah thanks so much for the points.  It definitely was a fun experiment.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 1, 2016)

So very, very disappointed there were no Italian meatballs and andouille sausage included.  Just kidding!  

Points!


----------

